# Care for Alden Indy Boot



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

OK, so I'm now the proud owner of the Alden Indy Boot. Any suggestions on how to care for them? I love the contrast between the white stitching and the brown leather. Should I use a shoe cream or polish? Would brown or neutral be better? Or should I just brush them off and then buff with a damp cloth (what I've done so far)?


----------



## minimal (Dec 10, 2004)

Nothing at all, just brush them often. Unless they are going to see a lot of wet, in which case NikWax which is clear and won't stain the white stitching!

Polish is not appropriate for these boots, in my opinion, and will stain the stitching.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

It may not be the look you're seeking, but I use Picard Leather Dressing. It darkens the leather somewhat and leaves an oily sheen but it is very good at protecting it (these are tromping through the snow boots for me).


----------



## AlonzoMosely2 (Oct 19, 2006)

I just picked up a pair of seconds on saturday. The salesman recommended Allen Edmonds Brown aqua care shoe cream. I like the look it provides - a bit darker and less contrast on the stitching - but since you like the contrast, this probably isn't for you. I think I might add a coat of saphir neutral wax as these will be bad weather boots for me. You could try that as it is neutral and the saphir gets high marks on this forum.


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

AlonzoMosely2 said:


> I just picked up a pair of seconds on saturday. The salesman recommended Allen Edmonds Brown aqua care shoe cream. I like the look it provides - a bit darker and less contrast on the stitching - but since you like the contrast, this probably isn't for you. I think I might add a coat of saphir neutral wax as these will be bad weather boots for me. You could try that as it is neutral and the saphir gets high marks on this forum.


I may try the Aqua Care Shoe Cream once the snow starts to fall. Where (or how) did you find Alden Indy Boot 'seconds'? Anything noticeably wrong with them?


----------



## AlonzoMosely2 (Oct 19, 2006)

The Shoe Mart in Norwalk, Conn. They have a website but don't have the Alden seconds listed on the website. The defect was that the inner lining on the right ankle was apparently torn so the Shoe Mart's cobbler sewed a thin piece of leather over it. Completely invisible from the outside, and doesn't feel any different to my ankle. A great deal - all of their Alden seconds are priced at $225.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

It seems to me the worse you treat them - the better they look:

Also see "The painter" from The Sartorialist
https://thesartorialist.blogspot.com/2006_10_01_thesartorialist_archive.html


----------



## Super Fly (Nov 25, 2004)

I used black, dark blue, and dark brown polish on mine. I didn't like the light color of the leather and the contrast stitching. Prefer very dark, closer to "The Painter". I've had them for about a month.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Super Fly said:


> I used black, dark blue, and dark brown polish on mine. I didn't like the light color of the leather and the contrast stitching. Prefer very dark, closer to "The Painter". I've had them for about a month.


Those are BEAUTIFUL Indys! Love it! Makes me wanna try that!


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

A bit of Lexol every month, or if you're lazy a wiping with one of those Meguiar's automotive leather wipes, that should do it. You don't want a mirror shine on your 405's, just basic maintenance.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Super Fly said:


> I used black, dark blue, and dark brown polish on mine. I didn't like the light color of the leather and the contrast stitching. Prefer very dark, closer to "The Painter". I've had them for about a month.


Time and long use will have a similiar effect on the appearance of your Indy boots. They are, in fact, utility boots and just don't look right when worn in too pristine of a condition. However, I must say, those do look great!


----------



## AlonzoMosely2 (Oct 19, 2006)

Super Fly, got any details on your polishing technique? Does this order of colors matter? Any problems with the polish rubbing off on your pants? I'm tempted to try that but I cant find any dark blue polish...


----------



## jmonroestyle (Nov 6, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Time and long use will have a similiar effect on the appearance of your Indy boots. They are, in fact, utility boots and just don't look right when worn in too pristine of a condition. However, I must say, those do look great!


I guess I just like to do it a little differently.

After reading numerous posts about the Indy boots I went ahead and ordered a pair. I really like the fact that they are made on the Trubalance last which is ideal for flat feet. I think that as casual boots they look quite nice, especially in their brand new looking condition. I know I will be doing all I can to keep them looking as brand new for as long as possible. Since I am buying them to wear as casual around town boots, I am going to pass on the beat up look.


----------



## Super Fly (Nov 25, 2004)

No special technique. Just use dark polish (I like Meltonian Boot & Shoe Cream, they make a navy and dark navy). If you brush thoroughly and buff with a rag the polish shouldn't come off. Best technique might be to follow "The Painter". Spill large amounts of turpentine and linseed oil on them! Note a picture from John Helmer's website where they appear darker (and better IMO). I'm not sure if this is an older discontinued leather or just skewed image color.

More good info from the thraider.net:

https://www.theraider.net/information/indy_gear/boots.php


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

This may be a stupid question but are shoe trees necessary?


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Also see "The painter" from The Sartorialist
> [urlhttps://thesartorialist.blogspot.com/2006_10_01_thesartorialist_archive.html[/url]


Ha! I clicked on this. Turns out I know the guy. In real life I've never been tempted to take even a first look at what he's wearing but next time I'll ask him for details on the boots.


----------



## grimslade (Aug 3, 2006)

Super Fly said:


> I used black, dark blue, and dark brown polish on mine. I didn't like the light color of the leather and the contrast stitching. Prefer very dark, closer to "The Painter". I've had them for about a month.


That picture is almost enough to make me want a pair. :idea:


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

How much water resistance do this boots offer? I'm looking to get a new pair of utility boots, but have always purchased boots with gore-tex or some other water-proof material.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While constructed of heavy material, they are not waterproof. Should you be out in very wet conditions, the Indy boots will provide some initial protection but, eventually your feet will get wet. I would not recommend fording creeks in them. However, mine have been soaked several times and have held up, rather well, to the experience. My gore-tex lined, Danner Light Hikers are better for walking in very wet conditions.


----------



## Brax (Dec 3, 2005)

I purchased a pair of cordovan boots from Alden-of-Carmel a few years back. They look great but the tongue of my boots consistently moves from the center of my shin to the inner part of my shin. This happens with about 15 minutes of wear. Has anyone had this problem with Alden boots? I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on the Indy boots fearing that I'll have the same trouble. I wonder why Alden does not stitch the tongue to part of the boot to prevent slippage as many other boot manufacturers do


----------



## jmonroestyle (Nov 6, 2006)

Brax said:


> I purchased a pair of cordovan boots from Alden-of-Carmel a few years back. They look great but the tongue of my boots consistently moves from the center of my shin to the inner part of my shin. This happens with about 15 minutes of wear. Has anyone had this problem with Alden boots? I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on the Indy boots fearing that I'll have the same trouble. I wonder why Alden does not stitch the tongue to part of the boot to prevent slippage as many other boot manufacturers do


I have also had this problem on my Indy boots. I just stitched the tongue myself on one side of the uppers. Now the tongue no longer travels. I just did about a 1" long stitch job near the top of the tongue.


----------

